# Suggetions installing Garmin GT15 in the hull



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I was at my dealer and he said they usually just glue in, not sure I want them to do the install. Garmin recommends doing according to dead rise in boat, mine has dead rise in the stern of 17.5. Has anyone installed one of these if not, did you have marine mechanic install in the Youngstown area. Appreciate any help on this. Is not suggestions, dealer will do for me June 15. I have the unit already wired and installed in my boat, its a Garmin 840XS. This same dealer installed by GT22 in the wrong location, mounted it way high and not readings after 5 mph. He will adjust in June for not charge, not sure what I will do. It does give me great readings at 5 mph and less. I do use this 73DV unit at the dash for trolling and drift fishing.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I would never ever glue in a transducer in my hull, it kills the performance. Thru hull or transom mount is the absolute best.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have this 15 in Hull. I mounted it myself. The performance is outstanding. The transducer is designed to shoot through hull. It will be great. 

I will tell you though that before I glued the base down, I tested on the lake. I used a different degree base than suggested based on performance. 

Top image is at about 15 mph. You can see the bait balls with white bass below. Bottom image is trolling Lake Erie you can see single fish as well as stacked arches where the chirp is helping to pick up multiple fish.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Riverduck11 said:


> View attachment 262156
> View attachment 262157
> I have this 15 in Hull. I mounted it myself. The performance is outstanding. The transducer is designed to shoot through hull. It will be great.
> 
> ...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Riverduck11, I will do as you suggest


----------

